# New Audi A4 (Official pictures)



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Exterior is dull as IMO, Interior another Audi classic very nice IMO


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> *Exterior is dull* as IMO, Interior another Audi classic very nice IMO


Those were my first thoughts too. Very 'ho-hum'. Could have been much better. Marginally less dull than the new 3 Series, though.

Interior looks good. Although, the hazard warning button looks a bit out of place.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Exterior is dull as IMO


Strange to hear this from a Subaru driver...... ROFL.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Colour seems to be a contributing factor to how this will look as shown in the images above. I prefer the red in all honesty but the Silver looks as boring as a Vectra/Mondeo and uninspiring.

Interior as always is nice and always quite difficult to better.  I'd have one....not in Silver though!

[edit]

Headlight shape will take a bit of getting used to also...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Rebel said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Exterior is dull as IMO
> ...


Too right it needs gold alloys and a bonnet scoop IMO :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks exactly how you'd expect. A3 with more than a hint of A6. How surprising!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> It looks exactly how you'd expect. A3 with more than a hint of A6. How surprising!


If only we were all as smart as you. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No thx, than i better stay "dumb".....


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

It's more of A5 meets Passat at the front.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

s-line


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I quite like that. Shame after my trawl round dealers on Saturday I was reminded how truly terrible Audi dealers are.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Tasty, very very tasty indeed. 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good, although no surprise - it's the middle of the range model, after all, so will have a bit of everything.

What I don't like so much is it doesn't look as if they have done much with the middle bit, which gives the impression it's just a facelift.

I read somewhere (MSN, I think) that the quattro system will be 40:60 with the bias being to the rear. Could that be true?

I like the white S-line the best. I'm getting to like the idea of owning a white car in the future - I wonder whether the police moving to using silver cars has anything to do with the colour's new found popularity.


----------

